# memorial photo shoot



## Grahamap (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello all, I am doing a shoot for a little girl who turns one next month. Her twin brother passed away a few months ago so I want to do something special. Looking for any ideas as far as props or anything.
Thanks for your help.
Drew.


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 18, 2014)

Grahamap said:


> Hello all, I am doing a shoot for a little girl who turns one next month. Her twin brother passed away a few months ago so I want to do something special. Looking for any ideas as far as props or anything.



Umm why not her with his favorite toy, blanket, etc.


----------

